# Willow Trees For Bees, Weeping Willow or Black Willow



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Pussywillow is the best.


----------



## Josiah Garber (May 22, 2013)

Are the others worthwhile?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The creek at our farm has several willows that the bees work for nectar & pollen in the spring. We also have a weeping willow that they work. 
I'm glad they are there for early spring feed.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

Pussy willow is a good one, but there are male and female plants. The males provide pollen and nectar and the female only nectar. I just got 25 cuttings to root and so far it looks like they are all female. Darn!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Are the others worthwhile?

Sure. But if you plant all three you'll see the bees all over the Pussywillow and not much on the others.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If you take a cutting from a male plant you will get an identical male clone of the parent plant.



Paulemar said:


> Pussy willow is a good one, but there are male and female plants. The males provide pollen and nectar and the female only nectar. I just got 25 cuttings to root and so far it looks like they are all female. Darn!


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

How do I tell if the pussy willow is male or female? Just lift the leaves :s


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

As my pussy willow cuttings developed, it was obvious which were male because of the anthers and pollen. Females never got the yellow pollen. As far as telling gender when they are in leaf, I haven't a clue. I just bought a French pink pussy willow at Home Depot. I have no idea if it is male or female. 50-50 on either unless all of this clone are one or the other.


----------



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

It appears that the wow factor for willows are the early availability of pollen. In that mind-set, black willow would not be "good" as it blooms weeks later than the white willows.


----------

